# Thicker Womb Lining



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi I am sure I have asked this before but how can you ensure a thick womb lining?

I currently take
Zinc
Vit C
Selenium
Well Woman
Clearblue (pregnancy and preconception thingys)


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hello Sailaice!  

I swear by super strength Evening Primrose Oil and drinking lots of water.  You need to make sure you have enough iron too, so a nice piece of steak before ovulation is good.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

HI Sailaice, 

I don't have this problem but have had a couple of cycle buddies who have. I understand Viagra helps, as does accupuncture. 

SpookedOut
ps good luck this month!


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, accupuncture - I forgot that.  Actually, this month my lining was the best it's been and I hardly took any supplements at all but I have been going to accupuncture every week.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought that evening promrise oil could only be taken prior to ovulation - not sure if this is right, but I'm sure that I read it somewhere on here.  I have taken it in the past but only up to ovulation.

Sailaice, my acupuncturist told me that keeping you belly warm is good for womb lining too as the heat helps with the blood flow to the womb.  I use a heated wheat bag but a hot water bottle would work just as well, don't have it too hot though.  I think this has made a difference to me, as I always used to have a thin lining but I have been using the wheatbag now for about a month and on my tracking scans last cycle my womb lining was nice and thick.

Duff - where have you been?  You were missing for ages, I posted a message ages ago asking after you.  How are you?? Hope things are ok with you.

Jane xx


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hi Janie!  

Yes, I reckon your wheat bag is doing very similar to what the accupuncturist does to me.  She burns these little rolled up leaf things (that smell suspiciously like pot if you ask me) on my belly. 

As for me, I'm nearly at the end of a 2ww that I'm not holding out lots of hope for.  My best friend got killed in a road accident last week and I've been organising the funeral.  It would be extra special if it worked but, to be honest, I've been under more stress and shock than ever in my life so I don't suppose so.  Still, I do have a little bit of


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Duff...   I am so sorry to hear of your friend.  Sending you    for this cycle xx

Ye[, it seam like a warm belly is the way forward - Sailaice, get your hot water bottle out.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you ladies!! 

Duff I missed you too!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

On my first FET my womb lining struggled to get thick.  Second time around I took vitamin E which thins the blood and increases the blood flow and my womb lining was much thicker.  Some people I believe baby asprin as that thins the blood but don't take baby asprin and vit E together.

Good Luck

Yx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya 
Ive been taking coenzyme Q-10 which zita west says helps blood flow to the uterus and my lining was nice and thick by the time of ec
xx
Lou


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lou do you take it all the way through your cycle?


----------



## dragthing (Jul 28, 2005)

My acupuncturist warned against a hot water bottle when I saw her at ET - perhaps she meant just at that point but I have to say that I've been trying to keep my belly cool ever since!  Acupuncture has definitely helped as the doctors kept complimenting me on it just before ET. Also aspirin - the clinic told me to take it.

Dragthing


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think the other ladies have already given you some good tips (coenzyme 10 & vitamin E, along with acupuncture are definitely all good on top of what you're already taking).

Evening Primrose Oil should only be taken up until ovulation, as already mentioned, as it may cause uterine contractions.

As for Viagra & baby aspirin - you should only ever take these if specifically prescribed by your clinic.

I was told that using a "warm" heated wheatbag would be fine if only used for 15mins or so but it definitely shouldn't be hot as you don't want to raise your body temperature too much.  The best thing is to just ensure that your belly is covered all the time to keep it warm.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

